# Druckbereich in Freehand



## Schrumpel (8. April 2003)

Immer wenn ich in Freehand drucken will füllt er das Blatt nicht vollständig sondern lässt einen Rand. Wieso? Wo kann ich den Rand ausschalten? Selbst wenn ich den Druckbereich kleiner als das Blatt mache hab ich das. Hat jemand ne ahnung warum?


----------



## pixelforce (9. April 2003)

den Druckbereich legt doch dein Drucker fest. Dein Drucker kann halt kein ganzes A4 Blatt bedrucken. Entweder du lebst mit dem Rand oder skalierst in Freehand dein Dokument auf die Größe, das es voll sichtbar ist und machst dann einen Beschnitt.


----------

